# Show your tattoos!!!



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

I think this one should be very interesting. Here's only one of mine.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

heres mine nuttin much but here thry are
the cross on my calf


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

he first one i got on my 18th birthday


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Here's another of mine


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

here is mine...it's a couple days after I got it done that's why it's red...


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Sweet... Jim rocks!!!


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

heres mine right after about 7 hours of fill in for the tribal

~Will.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

I know7 hours was alot. Mine took a total of 9 hours. 8 straight hours and then 1 hour to have the mushroom cloud finished. I will add the finished pic sometime later.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

wish i had a camera id like to show off mine also


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

so far i'm up to about 13 hours total on that arm, and i'm planning on doing another big piece that wraps around my upper left ankle/calf that'll prob be another 10-11 hours to do from start to finish.

hopefully that'll keep me satisfied for awhile . . . the ink ended up healing perfectally to match the color of the dragon (or seahorse depending on how you look at it







) after about 2 weeks.

~Will.


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

you can't realli see mines but it's a phoenix on my arm... i have others but no pic @ the time..


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

> you can't realli see mines but it's a phoenix on my arm... i have others but no pic @ the time..


whoa!!







nice eeerrr tattoo


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

i got about 10.










thats my newest one, on the forearm, says my name in cyrilic. The spider i got while traveling in budapest.










On my back, a dragon that begins on my left arm, a spider i got in thailand, a sun on my right arm.








. spider on my chest and lucky no. 22.

I have more but dont have pics of them.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

cool tats sly


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

521 1N5 said:


> cool tats sly


 you are one hard core jim fan there buddy that takes some dedication

nice work on the tat though it looks good


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

thanks a lot man.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> cool tats sly


 thanks! nice detail on yours... ive allways worriied about gettiing a portrait cuz sometimes they get screwed up badlly.. but yours worked out great!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

my buddy got a tat on his arm of a viking but the funny thing was the helmet the

viking was wearing looked just like a penius head it was the funniest damn thing

i ever saw i give him so much sh*t about it he finaly went to try an fix it up a bit

by puttin horns on the helmet but it still looks like a penius just with horns now








i wish i could get a pic of it you guys would laugh you ass off.

do any of you have a story like this?


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> my buddy got a tat on his arm of a viking but the funny thing was the helmet the
> 
> viking was wearing looked just like a penius head it was the funniest damn thing
> 
> ...


 My dads friends with some hells angels, and one of them has "hells angles' tattoed on his arm.. nether him or the tattoo artist reallized the mistake till it was done.

loll


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow i love some of your tats guys. Anyone have any with skulls?


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Wow i love some of your tats guys. Anyone have any with skulls?


 i have a skull worked into the tatto on my forearm, and one on the spiders abdomen on my back.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

slylie said:


> [My dads friends with some hells angels, and one of them has "hells angles' tattoed on his arm.. nether him or the tattoo artist reallized the mistake till it was done.
> 
> loll


 DOH!

that is one thing I would kill somebody for...If it's anybodies tattoo's you don't want to screw up on, it's a hells angel's....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

slylie said:


> i got about 10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Heeeey







How you doin'


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > [My dads friends with some hells angels, and one of them has "hells angles' tattoed on his arm.. nether him or the tattoo artist reallized the mistake till it was done.
> ...


 it was another hells angel doing the tattoo.









and helloooo karen...


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Here's pics of my man's tat's! This is his german men.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Here's his FeindFlug Tat.


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Here's my left leg. #3 tat is the original, the Monte Carlo crest and Chevy bowtie are the most recent additions.









Here's my right leg, this is a screen shot of the place's website with my tattoo on their page. It's the grim reaper.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Little Waffen said:


> Here's pics of my man's tat's! This is his german men.












i like that...

black and grey work iz the shiz.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

ZMonte85 said:


> Here's my left leg. #3 tat is the original, the Monte Carlo crest and Chevy bowtie are the most recent additions.


 Nice dIY on the plug there...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> you can't realli see mines but it's a phoenix on my arm... i have others but no pic @ the time..


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

............


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

right shoulder only.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

slylie said:


> Little Waffen said:
> 
> 
> > Here's pics of my man's tat's! This is his german men.
> ...


I agree, I like black work myself, but the mary and jesus Ihave on my leg looks alot better with the color.

I'd aldolike to thankeveryone for sharing thier inkwork with the rest of us.


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

slylie said:


> ZMonte85 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my left leg. #3 tat is the original, the Monte Carlo crest and Chevy bowtie are the most recent additions.
> ...


 I live in an apartment, those are like that because of NC states regulations. They figure it's safer somehow.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)




----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

nice tats everyone. I've been thinkin about gettin one for a long ass time now. One of my friends owns his own tattoo shop and has been doin it for about 15 years now, so he's pretty experienced. Every time I talk to him he tells me to make sure its something worthwhile since its kinda permanent :laugh: I was thinkin something tribal on my arm, whether it be a big tribal armband or some sort of tribal design that covers my whole shoulder and down my arm a little similar to IllWill's


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

andymel said:


>


that is badass...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

chunks.......... .tat kicks ass...........









Cherrie ..........Im in love







.No offense Rhom .you lucky guy


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

andymel said:


>


 that is kick ass


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

This is the one I want on my back with less ink I don't want mine all the way filled in


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Here is the one I currently have I don't have a pic of the one on my toe


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

wow all nice tat's


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

here's one of my lion tattoo's I got another lion on my right arm.


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

here are all of my tattoos


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

slylie - nice tatoos

WilliamBradley & ChErRiEliPz510 - damn nice tats


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

combination of my initials, EML with an egyption ankh, symbol for life


----------

